# Εκτός από το Autosave, υπάρχει και άλλη λύση



## dharvatis (Aug 3, 2015)

...ρομπότ που πατάει μόνο του Ctrl+S όταν παίρνεις τα χέρια σου από το πληκτρολόγιο :blink::laugh::laugh:
[video]http://9gag.com/tv/p/aN78A2/ctrl-s-automation-robot?ref=fbp[/video]


----------

